# Tanbark Flow, San Mateo County, California



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

For those of you who keep bees near the redwood forest, and wanting to either avoid or capture the Tanbark flow (Lithocarpus densiflora), here are pictures starting June 2016 to May 2017 showing stages of the growth and flowering. From the pictures I see that in 2016 one would want to out or in by the middle of June, the buds look very open on the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] of July, and for the most part dried out in August. Judging from other plants, the tanbark flow might also be earlier this year. The bloom lasts many weeks, with different branches, trees and areas blooming in different cycles. 

Donations thanking me for this valuable service can be Paypal’ed to my email address, [email protected]. I also accept credit card contributions or odfrank bitcoin, which is tacos at Las Palomas Taqueria in San Mateo, or similar substitute. 


http://s156.photobucket.com/user/odfrank/slideshow/Tanbark Honey Flow Timing - San Mateo County


----------

